# Naihanchi 1,2,3 "New Discussion"



## RyuShiKan (Sep 26, 2002)

After much web searching I have found all 3 Naihanchi Katas as practiced in Matsubayashi-Ryu (Nagamine version) on mpeg ........all on the same page too.
There are also some other Kata of interest as well. 

The versions that I practice are a bit different than the ones found on this site:

http://www.shorinryu.dk/html/kata.htm#naihan


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 26, 2002)

The Pinan Katas are on here as well.

Notice how he the guy steps to his left instead of the right for the opening move. 
He also does the Okinawan order of the Pinans instead fo the Japanese order where shodan and nidan are reversed.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 26, 2002)

Also at the bottom of the page there is some Yakusoku Kumite forms. 



> 7 yakusoku kumite forms are practiced. These forms were heavily influenced by Choki Motobu.


----------



## Sensei Mike (Sep 26, 2002)

The Matsubayashi kata link is an excellent resource. There is not an abundance of kata on the web. The JKA Shotokan kata have been pretty widespread on the web and can be found at: http://www.ctr.usf.edu/shotokan/kata.html 

And one of Oyata's students has taken the still pictures of Choki Motobu's Naihanchi Shodan and created an animated gif at 
http://www.geocities.com/uchinati/kata.html 

There are also animated gifs of Tatsuo Shimabuku, the founder of Isshin Ryu doing Naihanchi kata and others (including the Naha te kata Seiuchin). Select downloads at the following link: http://pages.zdnet.com/oika/oikaust/id3.html 

Shimabuku studied Naihanchi with Motobu. Notice that the Naihanchi is a mirror image of the way it is practiced virtually everywhere else. One source, below, states that Motobu taught the mirror image as well as the more common opening to the right. http://www.xs4all.nl/~frits007/articles/motobu2.htm


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sensei Mike _
> 
> *
> Shimabuku studied Naihanchi with Motobu. Notice that the Naihanchi is a mirror image of the way it is practiced virtually everywhere else. One source, below, states that Motobu taught the mirror image as well as the more common opening to the right. http://www.xs4all.nl/~frits007/articles/motobu2.htm *




Motobu Choki's son/grandson (forgot which) runs a dojo in Osaka and teaches Naihanchi performs to the right and also performs backwards going to the left first.


----------



## Sensei Mike (Sep 26, 2002)

> The Pinan Katas are on here as well.
> 
> Notice how he the guy steps to his left instead of the right for the opening move.


I am curious. Which kata are you referring to?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sensei Mike _
> 
> *
> I am curious. Which kata are you referring to? *



I think it was Pinan Shodan.


----------



## Sensei Mike (Sep 27, 2002)

> RyuShiKan stated:
> The Pinan Katas are on here as well. Notice how he the guy steps to his left *instead of the right* for the opening move.
> 
> Sensei Mike stated:
> ...


RyuShiKan, 

I am not sure I understand why you pointed out a Pinan starting to the left, rather than the right.

Perhaps you were referring to the Matsubayashi Shorin Ryu Naihanchi Sandan. Naihanchi Shodan and Nidan open to the right, but Naihanchi Sandan opens with the left foot, where the right foot is what is common. It is not a mirror image, as the direction continues off to the right, as in the other variants.

Of course the Pinans all open to the left. I am not familiar all Okinawan systems, so I don't know if this is absolutely universal, but have seen representations of almost all the mainline Itosu students (Chibana, Funakoshi, Toyama, Mabuni, Nakama, Nakamura, but still working on Hanashiro.) And in these videos, we have the Nagamine, (a Kyan student) variants as well.

I am reasonably certain that Pinan kata in all these lineages begin to the left. Do you have knowledge of a system going to the right?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sensei Mike _
> 
> *
> RyuShiKan,
> ...




Becasue most styles on Okinawa that do the Pinan katas after doing the intial bow start with the right foot moving first. This is actually one of the points that make the Pinans different from the rest of Okinawan kata that start by moving the left foot first.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 29, 2002)

cool links guys... thanx


----------

